# Black Widow



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

According to Cult Black Window is in stock.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Solium said:


> According to Cult Black Window is in stock.


Whats a black window? too much tint? Does it go with the rear window?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Well duh!! It's the one in the black of the car :freak:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Whats a black window? too much tint? Does it go with the rear window?


At least the subject line is correct.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thank heaven for small favors!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

He shipped mine a few days ago now. Looking forward to doing another figure kit.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Xenodyssey said:


> He shipped mine a few days ago now. Looking forward to doing another figure kit.


 
Well there are figure kits and there are FIGURE kits. This is not just another figure kit if you know what I mean


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> Well there are figure kits and there are FIGURE kits. This is not just another figure kit if you know what I mean


Sounds like someone is having some styrene fantasies.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

That same Black Widow is also available at Monsters in Motion, as is this one http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-widow-120mm-resin-assembly-model-kit-p-12663 :tongue:, which is the piece I've been eyeballing for awhile to buy. Maybe I should get off my checkbook and order it before it's unavailable?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody else have the Black Widow bishoujo (however the heck it's spelled) figurine from Japan? I had to get it the minute I saw it, 'cause it looks just like a girl at work I like.

http://www.amazon.com/Marvel-Comics-Black-Bishoujo-Statue/dp/B001RJ5YKO


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I want to work where you work.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Interesting discussion over at the Clubhouse with one of the sculpters of this kit making a few comments...

http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=86242

btw: I just picked up this baby with all the talent that went into creating her...I think she looks GREAT!

MMM


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Mine just arrived at work!

















Here's a quick shot of the parts:










Since I'm at work, I can't spread out the parts for a proper photo-op, but if anyone's interesting, I can post more pics when I get home.

Bonus shot:










Aw, yeah! War Machine coming in 2012! We already knew about this from iHobby, but it's nice to see it in print. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

awesome !


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. Boy those are high platform soles on her boots. All the better to kick her opposition with no doubt.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Moebius Black Widow added to my list!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Parts:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Looks like it should be a simple but fun kit to build and paint. Not to be crude here, but I must say that Black Widow has a rather nice derrière.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looks to be another very cool kit from Moebius! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the new photos.

Doesn't look like the texture on her suit has been molded in. If you have either high res images of BW or the Ironman 2 art of book you can see that the body suit has a sort of pebbled texture to it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, again (and I guess it's Marvel's requirement again), not a very dynamic pose. I'd have preferred the fighting pose:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> Well, again (and I guess it's Marvel's requirement again), not a very dynamic pose. I'd have preferred the fighting pose:


Ditto what JP said...this is how I would have preferred her pose to look.
I guess this means I'll have to consider surgery on her...maybe,,

MMM


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I would like to see a comic book version like their Green Lantern.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

John P said:


> Well, again (and I guess it's Marvel's requirement again), not a very dynamic pose. I'd have preferred the fighting pose:


I wouldn have preferred the fighing pose as well. 

Glad to see the model kit though.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice kit, but it looks like she's a clothing model doing a runway pose!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

John P said:


> Well, again (and I guess it's Marvel's requirement again), not a very dynamic pose. I'd have preferred the fighting pose:


Wouldn't we all!!!!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I think the sculpt and the kit are wonderful! 

Haven't female plastic kits come a long way since "The Victim" and "Vampirella"? Wow!

Lee


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...looks great, can't wait to build her...as Batgirl!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Lee Staton said:


> I think the sculpt and the kit are wonderful!
> 
> Haven't female plastic kits come a long way since "The Victim" and "Vampirella"? Wow!
> 
> Lee


I'll second that!!!

~RK~


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

BrianM said:


> ...looks great, can't wait to build her...as Batgirl!


What a GREAT idea! Oh, if I only had the skills.

I'll chime in that I like the Moebius pose better than the other's. Now, I do like the other ones, too, mind you. There's just something in the Moebius - like Widow's flirting with you almost. She's about to raise her hand and, using a wiggle of her index finger, motion me to come hither.

Your own imagination can take over now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Well, again (and I guess it's Marvel's requirement again), not a very dynamic pose. I'd have preferred the fighting pose:


They sure can turn a dynamic subject into something DULL... and whats with the base? Thats about as lame as the crappy flagstone slab in the old MPC Dark Shadows kits.

Pose and base not withstanding the kit itself looks to be very well done.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!! This is great!! Now I will have to buy the Iron Man kits! I'm wondering, the Black Widow looks like the same actress from the Capt America movie...?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> WOW!! This is great!! Now I will have to buy the Iron Man kits! I'm wondering, the Black Widow looks like the same actress from the Capt America movie...?


You're kidding, right?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, she's the same actress from the _Iron Man_ movies.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Mitchellmania said:


> WOW!! This is great!! Now I will have to buy the Iron Man kits! I'm wondering, the Black Widow looks like the same actress from the Capt America movie...?


If you're talking about the existing kits you're in luck. Saw them on sale at Culttvmanshop for $10-$14.

As far as I know, ScarJo wasn't in Captain America. Hope she keeps the red hair. Long red hair rocks! And the costume doesn't hurt either.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

JamesInNC said:


> ...Hope she keeps the red hair. Long red hair rocks! And the costume doesn't hurt either.


The costume yes, hair no. She has short hair for her next appearance in the Avengers movie (IMHO she does look better with longer locks):


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

I would not be surprised to see an update/follow-up to this kit once *The Avengers* is released. It's not everyday one gets a three-piece hair unit for a bald head! Kudos to Moebius for their intrepid design and engineering on this kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

knightowl said:


> I would not be surprised to see an update/follow-up to this kit once *The Avengers* is released. It's not everyday one gets a three-piece hair unit for a bald head! Kudos to Moebius for their intrepid design and engineering on this kit! :thumbsup:


Well, based on the two square holes in her back, which I think is for placement of the one long hair piece, I'd say the kit isn't designed with a (future) short haircut in mind. Not unless they make a new rear body part that eliminates those square holes.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is the one I prefer personally. It's not Moebius, but it's a much better pose, and a much better base.
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-widow-120mm-resin-assembly-model-kit-p-12663


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the MiM figure's sculptor (Joe Simon) took too much creative license with her, uh,...torsos. If you scaled her up to 1:1 she'd give Dolly Parton a run for her money.

Wonder if she had to approve that sculpt?

Her Avengers cut isn't too bad. Much shorter and she's off the list.

Even given the modeling hurdles, betcha we still see someone come out with an Avengers replacement head.


----------

